# Flying Spindrift



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know any Information on the Svitzer/Felixarc ASD tug Flying Spindrift. Any Information greatly Received about Handling, Engines, Generators and Tows she has undertaken. Thanks! A(POP)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

"goggle" it(Ouch) http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/flyingspindrift1986.html


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

A.D.FROST said:


> "goggle" it(Ouch) http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/flyingspindrift1986.html



Thanks Very much!(Pint) A


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah and also just Google the name flying spindrift. 
one site you could also try is www.shipspotting.com 
i find it useful for finding basic info on any vessel.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

She arrived in Grimsby this morning, come to tow an accomodation barge round to Portsmouth.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Sold 6/2012 to Farsund Fortøyningsselskap, Farsund, Norway and renamed FFS ATLAS (St Vincent flag).

Sailed Lowestoft 30/6/2012 for Farsund.


----------

